# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  В Беларуси привлекают к суду поставщиков и пользователей пиратского софта

## Labs

В Беларуси привлекли к ответственности ЧТУП «ПарадизНадежды», торгующее нелицензионным ПО, и системного администратора СООО «ПП Полесье», установившего на рабочие компьютеры пиратский софт. 

С февраля этого года АКИТ проводит мониторинг предприятий, торгующих компьютерной техникой и программными продуктами, на предмет распространения и использования нелицензионного софта. В адрес некоторых компаний были направлены письма с предупреждением об административной ответственности за незаконное использование объектов авторского права. Тем не менее, не все предприятия отреагировали на предупреждения АКИТ должным образом. 

Дмитрий Ананьев, директор АКИТ, сообщил о факте распространения частным предприятием «ПарадизНадежды» в г. Гродно нелицензионного программного обеспечения. 18 апреля 2016 года ЧТУП «ПарадизНадежды» предлагало к реализации 9 компакт-дисков с нелицензионными копиями операционных систем Windows, исключительные права на которые принадлежат корпорации Microsoft. Суд Октябрьского района г. Гродно признал ЧТУП «ПарадизНадежды» виновным в незаконном распространении объектов авторского права. На основании решения суда от 21 июня 2016 года предприятие было оштрафовано на 10 базовых величин (210 рублей). 

Несмотря на то, что государственные органы привлекают поставщиков нелицензионного ПО к административной ответственности, уровень пиратства в Республике Беларусь по-прежнему остается на высоком уровне. Согласно результатам проведенных исследований, 85% софта, установленного на компьютерах белорусских предприятий, является нелегальным. В соседних странах уровень пиратства существенно ниже: в России он составляет 64%, в Латвии – 49%, в Литве – 51%, в Польше – 48%, в Эстонии – 42%. 

В Беларуси к юридической ответственности привлекаются не только лица, распространяющие контрафактное ПО, но и пользователи, устанавливающие пиратский софт на личные и рабочие компьютеры. Так, решением суда Кобринского района Брестской области за незаконное использование объектов авторского права к административной ответственности был привлечен системный администратор СООО «ПП Полесье». Сотрудник установил на рабочих компьютерах и в период с 1 декабря 2015 года по 13 июня 2016 года использовал нелицензионное программное обеспечение. Системный администратор полностью признал свою вину и был оштрафован на 30 базовых величин (630 рублей). 

АКИТ напоминает, что использование нелицензионного софта повышает уязвимость корпоративных данных. В Беларуси жертвами киберпреступлений часто становятся финансовые организации. В прошлом году были установлены факты целевых атак на банки и банкоматы. Большинство киберугроз связано с использованием деструктивных программ для списания средств с банковских счетов. Чтобы противостоять пиратству, АКИТ и корпорация Microsoft рекомендуют предприятиям проводить семинары по основам корпоративной безопасности и использовать специальное ПО для защиты данных и снижения риска киберугроз.

----------

